# Viamare Schlauchboote: aktuelle Erfahrungen?



## fischbär (30. Juni 2016)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand was aktuelles zu den Viamare Schlauchis sagen kann? Ich habe vor allem negatives über den Händler gelesen [emoji20] .
Bekommt man ein 360er mit Aluboden noch in den Kofferraum?


----------



## Variweiss (22. August 2016)

*AW: Viamare Schlauchboote: aktuelle Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Fischbär,

wir haben ein Viamare 230 mit Lattenboden seit 3-Jahren hier in der Elbe und Ostsee als Tender im Einsatz. Ich kann für den Neupreis von ca. 220 € nichts schlechtes über die Qualität sagen. An dem Boot wird ein 3,5 PS Aussenborder betrieben. Das Boot wird ständig auf und abgebaut. So wie es aussieht wird es noch mindestens weitere 3- Jahre seinen Dienst tun. 

LG


----------



## fischbär (23. August 2016)

*AW: Viamare Schlauchboote: aktuelle Erfahrungen?*

Cool, danke für die Antwort! Wenn jemand was schreibt, freue ich mich. Anschaffung ist eher nächstes Jahr geplant.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Viamare Schlauchboote: aktuelle Erfahrungen?*

Servus fischbär,
ich habe seit Jahren ein Jilong Z-Ray , die Viamare 250 sind wohl eigentlich diese Jilong Boote, nur halt mit entsprechendem Aufkleber 

Ich brauche derzeit ein neues Schlauchboot und bin auch gerade dabei bei ebay zu versuchen günstig so ein Viamare zu bekommen  

Bei meinem alten kriege ich die Luft nicht mehr aus dem Kiel raus! Jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr klein zusammenfalten, außerdem wirft der aufblasbare Luftboden mittlerweile Blasen, was mir im Innenraum Platz kostet. 

Zum Boot an sich:
Konzeption eigentlich gut. 5! Luftkammern, aufblasbarer V-Kiel, Heckspiegel usw. 

Material: 
Ich glaube da gibts besseres, ich habe über die Zeit 4 oder 5 Löcher ins Material gemacht, aber gut - kann man ja ganz einfach wieder flicken.

Zum Händler kann ich nocht nichts sagen, mein erstes Jilong habe ich damals bei Alpuna Nautic gekauft, die haben ihren Sitz nicht weit weg von hier, da bin ich persönlich hingefahren und hab das für einen günstigen Kurs am Lager gekauft. 

Preis-/Leistungsmäßig sind zumindest die 250er Viamare schon ein Knaller, die gehen bei ebay z.T. für 175€ + 29€ Versand weg, für das Geld ein Schlauchi mit Heckspiegel, aufblasbarem Kiel usw. da kann man sich nicht beschweren


----------



## heu20 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Viamare Schlauchboote: aktuelle Erfahrungen?*

Servus zusammen, 

ich nutzer seit 2 Jahren ein Viamare 230 Slat. Bisher keinerlei Probleme. Leichte Nutzungsspuren aber keinerlei Luftverlust oder so. Lediglich die Qualität der Sitzbank ist nicht so toll. Lack reißt und ich werde mir ein neues machen damit es nicht nur innen auf dem Bootskörper aufliegt. Lasse es dann oben komplett über den Schlauch laufen. Bessere Krafteinleitung bei mir deutlich ü100 Leichtgewicht ;-)
Und mit dem 1003er Torqueedo fährt es sich sehr gut. Mit 100W fahre ich 4,5km/h. Angegebene Reichweite dann gut 30km #6

TL
Jan


----------

